# WTF IS IN THE TOP OF THE PAGE



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

NIGHTMARES SAVE ME NOW ARGHGHGHF SO SCARY NOO


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 16, 2015)

I legit starting laughing into my phone call when I saw it.

It's _GLORIOUS_.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 16, 2015)

Spoiler












Jeremy must like these kind of banners or something.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 16, 2015)

My body isn't reggie for this


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

They all look constipated, not gonna lie LOL


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

This will haunt me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 16, 2015)

Which staff member made them?

THEY NEED TO TAKE CREDIT FOR THEIR BRILLIANCE!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Reggie is Love, Reggie is Life


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 16, 2015)

Callaway said:


> Which staff member made them?
> 
> THEY NEED TO TAKE CREDIT FOR THEIR BRILLIANCE!



It's been a boring few hours waiting for the E3 PC Gaming Show....


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 16, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> It's been a boring few hours waiting for the E3 PC Gaming Show....



Just watch the FF7 teaser on repeat, relish in the idea of HD Cloud crossdressing, rinse and repeat. And when that gets dull try to figure out the worlds in KH3.

That's how my day has passed.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sorry,  I can't even browse the website right now. Please help me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 16, 2015)

Remember when I said there was going to be more creepy stuff on the banner?

I was right.


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 16, 2015)

Puppets...Puppets...PUPPETS...PUPPETS!!!!

*screams*


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 16, 2015)

The guy in the middle is definitely saying "JUST DO IT" 
Like I won't believe he's doing anything else.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> The guy in the middle is definitely saying "JUST DO IT"
> Like I won't believe he's doing anything else.



Don't talk about my reggie like that!
Reggie is love, reggie is life.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm dying.

Thank you TBT, thank you.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 16, 2015)

I think it's cute


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 16, 2015)

OH MY GOSH AHAHA okay so when I got onto the page I was like "WTH!? Okay, omg, is there a Wut #2 thread? I have to see this" XDDD 

WELP I think it's better than the Isabelle so I'm fine at least for a bit


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 16, 2015)

They're coming. We must evacuate TBT immediately.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 16, 2015)

It's awesome!


----------



## Venn (Jun 16, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if I keep refreshing the page to see the change into Fox, Falcon, and whoever the third character was.


----------



## Orchard (Jun 16, 2015)

They are kind of scary at first LOL.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

They are looking into my soul... Save me plz anyone


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't stop laughing

This is true art


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 16, 2015)

I know xD

I texted all my friends this because I found it hilarious xD


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

the first thing I said when I came on and saw that was OMFG
and then I laughed, it's so beautiful


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 16, 2015)

You stole my avatar. D=


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 16, 2015)

The one on the very left is trying to say "Please understand"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2015)

Please don't tell me that this is an act of revenge for showing disappointment in the E3.


----------



## Azza (Jun 16, 2015)

The one on the right looks like something that would hide under your bed at night...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 16, 2015)

Azza said:


> The one on the right looks like something that would hide under your bed at night...



Don't say that, I'm going to bed now and yeah, I'm lying on my bed nope


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 16, 2015)

The Gods, watching over us, creating dozens of Animal Crossing spin-off games, including Super Smash Crossing, Star Dog, Animal Kart, and Grand Theft Animal, to go along with amiibo festival.


----------



## Locket (Jun 16, 2015)

e3.nintendo.com/


The idea came from here. 

You're welcome


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

ART.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

It is magnificent if u cant handle it then you need to leave


----------



## Azza (Jun 16, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> It is magnificent if u cant handle it then you need to leave



I left it a long time ago.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Azza said:


> I left it a long time ago.



_How could you_


----------



## Franny (Jun 16, 2015)

i think theyre cute idk


----------



## Espurr (Jun 16, 2015)

What is this, I don't even... Why...  Much creep... very puppet... such Reggie.... wow.


----------



## ratinahat (Jun 17, 2015)

lol i was thinking the same thing is it always like that?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

ratinahat said:


> lol i was thinking the same thing is it always like that?



Yes, it is always like this


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 17, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> e3.nintendo.com/
> 
> 
> The idea came from here.
> ...


Thank you for posting this explanatory link ... I *knew* I had seen those strangely disturbing faces somewhere before ... I am so relieved to find out that they did not come out of my mind! Lol

They didn't really, did they!?


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah, I found the Isabelle one better


----------



## Murray (Jun 17, 2015)

i don't get the fuss i think they are cute?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone know when these devil puppets are being taken down? I can't stand it anymore..


----------



## Horus (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey, did anyone watch that one episode of Angel where he got turned into a puppet?


God, the nightmares...


----------



## Rasha (Jun 17, 2015)

yeah, they shoulda put team Star Fox instead....


----------



## Eevees (Jun 17, 2015)

I like the puppets.. there kinda cute


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 17, 2015)

Here they are again, and what they morph into! Lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Here they are again, and what they morph into! Lol


My fAvourite part was when reggie did nintendo 64 push ups


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 17, 2015)

Agreed! Impressive, Reggie!! Lol


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 17, 2015)

Love the header. Kudos to whoever did it!


----------



## Flop (Jun 17, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Love the header. Kudos to whoever did it!


That would be the work of Satan.


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

I was scared enough by the Splatoon stuff, but this is just wrong...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> That would be the work of Satan.



exactly


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

BRING BACK ISABELLE. BRING BACK ISABELLE


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 17, 2015)

I genuinely feel like I'm the only person that becomes so enraged whenever I see humanoid muppet dolls

like I just feel the urge to smash windows and porcelain mugs


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

WHY DO THEY HAVE TO PROMOTE THIS


----------



## Vanillaton (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been away for 5-6 months and this is what I come back to. Honestly I've missed TBT so much.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2015)

Totally adorable and hilarious. I love puppets!


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 17, 2015)

scary


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 17, 2015)

Just noticed two are missing now o,o


----------



## Marisska (Jun 17, 2015)

I nearly had a heart attack when I saw it :O OOOOOOOO


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jun 17, 2015)

Now only Myamoto is there xD


Btw just in case you guys are wondering these are the puppets from this years E3


----------



## oreo (Jun 17, 2015)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?
The puppets are cute!


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Labrontheowl said:


> Just noticed two are missing now o,o



yayayaya I like how the last one is creeping in the corner


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

They should keep them all there but make them so that they're barely visible.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh god. Where are the other two? They're loose.... This is like the start of a TBT creepypasta.


----------



## earthquake (Jun 18, 2015)

rest in peace.


----------

